# Best Star Trek:  Voyager Antagonists



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 1, 2006)

I said I wasn't going to...but what the heck.  Here are 10.  It is hard to find a larger number of memorable antagonists from Voyager.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 1, 2006)

Well ... hafta be consistent. Voted for the Borg again.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, is there really so little love for Voyager?  The franchise may have been spiraling down, but it wasn't dead yet...


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 2, 2006)

Seska hands down. They really missed the boat with killing her like they did. She was as clever as Janeway and I lived the chemistry between her and Chakotay.

Originally they had planned for the baby to be Chakotay's and it was the baby that was going to die leaving a very vengeful Seska who wou;d then been after them for that even leaving the Kazon to pursue Voyager.

But Berman thought that it was wrong to kill a baby on Trek that the fans would not have liked it and so they did it the way they did it.


----------



## Orius (Jul 2, 2006)

Went with the Hirogen.  Of all the antagonists Voyager introduced, they were the most interesting.  Probably the best Voyager episodes were "The Killing Game", where a Hirogen hijacks Voyager and tries to turn it into a huge holodeck in an attempt to save his peoples' culture.

And everyone knows Voyager ruined the Borg, so they don't deserve a vote.


----------



## Felon (Jul 2, 2006)

Some bizarre choices in there. Weren't Dr. Chaotica and the Krenim basically one-shot bad guys? I think a villain has to enjoy some durability to be ranked among the best.


----------



## Mercule (Jul 3, 2006)

See, the problem here is using any form of the word "good" in conjunction with "Voyager".


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jul 3, 2006)

The Voyager Borg weren't nearly as scary as the TNG Borg. I can't believe they rated so highly.

I would have voted species 8XXX except they were there for so few episodes, and were defeated so quickly (albeit with Borg help).

So I voted the Kazon instead. I like how they captured Voyager in _Basics_.


----------



## Aesthetic Monk (Jul 5, 2006)

As "Berman" or "the writers" aren't options ...

I went with the Kazon. Not that I liked them all that much, but I really liked the pilot for the series and the first few eps, and I was lulled into thinking that the series would take its own premise seriously.


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Jul 6, 2006)

The Borg are pulling ahead, but I wouldn't say there is a clear consensus yet.


----------

